# Lowriders coming from a minitruckers perspective



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

I love lowriders they are beautiful and amazing cars. My question is why aren't they low? Seems like they are normal height cars with the ability to move up. I don't know I just feel lowriders should sit flat on the ground!!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

asasyn said:


> I love lowriders they are beautiful and amazing cars. My question is why aren't they low? Seems like they are normal height cars with the ability to move up. I don't know I just feel lowriders should sit flat on the ground!!!


thats easy 


Because Bolt Ons bro, you cant Bolt On Bodydrops


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> thats easy
> 
> 
> Because Bolt Ons bro, you cant Bolt On Bodydrops


Says the model car builder


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

Lol


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

Not to many guys go oldschool anymore,every now and then you will see somebody squatted down.


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

Makes no sense to me they're called lowriders!!!! They definitely need a new name. That is a huge reason why I don't like them I love the paint the work that goes into them I love everything about lowriders except their stance. Looks like a stock height car with the ability to go up.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Hmmm, I don't know what your talking about, my 64 Impala Rag sits on the frame as well as my Suburban, which lays frame...


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

Old school minitrucker here.....gettin mine down. :thumbsup:


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah I guess there is a couple man I just bought the new lowrider magazine and didn't see not one and I mean one car layed out


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

i like the ass of the car on the ground nose locked up. continental kit floored.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

Ass end on the floor looks very good but the front end should have the ability to do the same.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

They should be slammed on the ground. My cutty would almost lay on the frame when layed out, some asked how I would get it home if I popped a hose, my answer, drag that bitch home


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

asasyn said:


> I love lowriders they are beautiful and amazing cars. My question is why aren't they low? Seems like they are normal height cars with the ability to move up.* I don't know *I just feel lowriders should sit flat on the ground!!!


QFT


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

Hahah yeah drag that bitch home...


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

playboi13 said:


> QFT


coach interior is not lowriding


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> driving ur dads car is not lowriding


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

What the heck is qft?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

quoted for truth


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

Skim said:


> quoted for truth


why are you responding to a troll and his topic


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

A few riders in my region stay true to being low as possible but the last 15 years it's been more about 3 wheeling and street clowning than low low low....
I personally want to lay my raghouse out just like skims pics. 
Hide the back tires under skirts and have the the front up


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

I say we kill this subject looks like its personal tastes.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Half the problem seems to be people are worried to mess their panties aka chrome undies. I'm not against them, but it will always be the last thing for me personally to put money into. If you gotta roll lifted so high off the ground to protect em...you're doin it wrong (low ridin)


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

I totally agree with anson....


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Anson72 said:


> Half the problem seems to be people are worried to mess their panties aka chrome undies. I'm not against them, but it will always be the last thing for me personally to put money into. *If you gotta roll lifted so high off the ground to protect em...you're doin it wrong (low ridin)*


it cracks me up when the imports ride lower than lowriders


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Because they build clown cars that hop with 50 foot rear cylinders
<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BBdENjJLQU">





^ how most lowriders look nowadays


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Chicago-n said:


> Because they build clown cars that hop with 50 foot rear cylinders
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BBdENjJLQU">
> 
> 
> ...


pretty much how i see them too, which adds to the irony when they clown on donks


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

Hahahahahahaha that video is crazy!!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Shit topic


----------



## Nebraskan Fudge-packer (Apr 25, 2012)

Lownslow302 said:


> it cracks me up when the imports ride lower than lowriders


funny thing is 95% dont have bags


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:facepalm:


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

Is this topic dead?


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

Ass laid out, front locked up.In my opinion that's the best look


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

Boner style... I agree it looks great. But when showing I beleive they should be flat on the floor!!!


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

laid out, bish wont even move when I put it in drive 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> it cracks me up when the imports ride lower than lowriders


it cracks me up when i see this


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

If its a daily, gotta leave enuff spring to get home. I don't give a shit who thinks what. Obviously yours sits in the garage. You ever blow a solinoid, get dead batts, etc. the list of b.s. that can go wrong on a juiced car is long, it's gotta be able to get home. However, erbody wants a full stack and klown a-arms so their car looks lie it'll do somethign even though it won't. Hopping killed real LOWRIDING period. I even roll a "donk on doughnuts" b/c mine are dailies. Don't even dump em when I park anymore, just leav eit up therre all the time, just a tap from being locked up. Now if your car doesnt do shit and isn't driven daily, theres absolutely no reason for it not to be on its nuts. I used to think they all shoudl be on theri nuts too til I had to drag my shit home barely an 1" off the ground 45 mn + on the freeway to get home from work. From that point on, if it ain't get enuff coil, it's not practical anymore. I don't have juice to "lowride" at least not in the front. Now that rear layed out on skirts is a reason for juice but the front. If it wasn't for the feeling it gives you when you dippin, and the fact I like to hop, there would be no point of me even juicing the front. lolz


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

I have friends with 100k dollar trucks bodydropped can't slide a penny under them if the shit breaks down it gets fixed where it's at... Period.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

asasyn said:


> I have friends with 100k dollar trucks bodydropped can't slide a penny under them if the shit breaks down it gets fixed where it's at... Period.


sad. definately not fittin to get a jack under there. lolz


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

Not being low is not being a lowrider


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

asasyn said:


> Not being low is not being a lowrider


why do we park on a drive way

and drive on a park way?

:|


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

asasyn said:


> Yeah I guess there is a couple man I just bought the new lowrider magazine and didn't see not one and I mean one car layed out


*IF YOU EXPECT TO SEE A CAR LAYED OUT DONT BUY LOWRIDER MAG...... YOU CANT SEE THE CHROME UNDIES WHEN ITS DROPPED...

IF YOU GOT RUSTY UNDERCARRIAGE LAY IT OUT.. *


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

asasyn said:


> Not being low is not being a lowrider


Is this a lowrider?









It's crossmember is 2-3 inches off the ground right there. thats where I need it. not "like" it, but NEED it. lolz


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

Could be lower


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

I read in some lowrider book that the guy who originally started using hydraulics back in the day used them so he could be as low as possible but them raise the car over speed bumps and what not. Just seems like now guys "lowriders" are stock height except with the ability to be raised. Why do try need to be raised up if they're not low to begin with? So hydraulics are pointless because one of these cars can drive anywhere without scraping etc. just doesn't make any sense... If you wanna show off your chrome flip a switch and lift it up but it should have the ability to lay flat on the floor.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

asasyn said:


> Could be lower


^^this


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

asasyn said:


> I love lowriders they are beautiful and amazing cars. My question is why aren't they low? Seems like they are normal height cars with the ability to move up. I don't know I just feel lowriders should sit flat on the ground!!!


*I say this topic should be moved to the "OFF TOPIC" section!!!*


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

Haha yeah I agree let's kill this topic it's only my opinion and hell I'm a truck guy...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Bobby Loco SJ said:


> *I say this topic should be moved to the "OFF TOPIC" section!!!*


Nah this is a VERY goo point of interest. I fell in love w/ lowriding in the 90's when EVERYTHING hopper and all were low. Reds National Machine and the Stantons were like the only ones period with cars that didn't sit low. lolz


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

All I'm saying is nothing looks better than tucking wheel... All lowriders look amazing when they're on the floor.. It doesn't compute in my head why someone that likes low cars wouldn't want to be as low as possible. Who cares about being practical low riding isn't about that it's about being low as fuck and having the ability to raise that shit up flip some switches an do side to side or three wheel. Now days if u didn't have extremely loud paint jobs people wouldn't even look at lowriders because they would look like stock cars with wire wheels but if you seen a poop brown impala sitting flat on the ground that is definitely an eye catcher simply because it's so effin low!!!!!


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Lowriding itself has just changed from back in the days...you got guys that just like to hop now instead of just lay and play, dont get me wrong there are still alot of lowriders out there that just like to lay and play...as far as being a lowrider I didnt know you had to drag crossmember or had certain height requirements to be considered one. Thats a new on me :dunno:


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

asasyn said:


> All I'm saying is nothing looks better than tucking wheel... All lowriders look amazing when they're on the floor.. It doesn't compute in my head why someone that likes low cars wouldn't want to be as low as possible. Who cares about being practical low riding isn't about that it's about being low as fuck and having the ability to raise that shit up flip some switches an do side to side or three wheel. Now days if u didn't have extremely loud paint jobs people wouldn't even look at lowriders because they would look like stock cars with wire wheels but if you seen a poop brown impala sitting flat on the ground that is definitely an eye catcher simply because it's so effin low!!!!!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

when ppl extend their lower trailing arms so the back tires dont sit in the middle of the wheel well, it makes my brain explode

just sayin


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

asasyn said:


> Haha yeah I agree let's kill this topic it's only my opinion and hell I'm a truck guy...


*AGREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So get back in your truck & drive off**!!!*:buttkick:


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

Off I go..... Peace


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

asasyn said:


> I have friends with 100k dollar trucks bodydropped can't slide a penny under them if the shit breaks down it gets fixed where it's at... Period.


bitch made out of gold or wat.....so if the shit gets broke down on a freeway and u cant move it guess what,pigs and gunna give a fuck,they gunna call a tow truck and DRAG the shit outta there so u wont block traffic and there goes ur ''100k'' truck


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

If that's what it takes so be it.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

asasyn said:


> All I'm saying is nothing looks better than tucking wheel... All lowriders look amazing when they're on the floor.. It doesn't compute in my head why someone that likes low cars wouldn't want to be as low as possible. Who cares about being practical low riding isn't about that it's about being low as fuck and having the ability to raise that shit up *flip some switches *an do side to side or three wheel. Now days if u didn't have extremely loud paint jobs people wouldn't even look at lowriders because they would look like stock cars with wire wheels but if you seen a poop brown impala sitting flat on the ground that is definitely an eye catcher simply because it's so effin low!!!!!


:uh:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

bwahahahahahaha


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> when ppl extend their lower trailing arms so the back tires dont sit in the middle of the wheel well, it makes my brain explode
> 
> just sayin


agreed!


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

asasyn said:


> I didn't know all this but them again I don't keep up with lowriders... I'm becoming more interested in them though so please cut me a break.





asasyn said:


> I don't need to know about them to know they don't lay out!!! I'm not saying ever single one of them just the majority. But that's a different topic right? What I'm saying is I don't know the people, the clubs, or the shops. I know lifestyle and elite because no matter what type of custom your into u know these two clubs they're the best and people know the best.


 


FirmeJoe said:


> Yea so what youre saying is MAJORITY dont lay out meaning you seen the MAJORITY of lowriders meaning you know alot


 


asasyn said:


> Hahaha Jesus man ok ok let me simplify it the majority that I have seen.. Including magazines, what little shows I have been to, and on the streets.


 


asasyn said:


> Hobbs nm


 


asasyn said:


> Huh Hobbs? There's like 2 in town lol


 


asasyn said:


> And they're pieces of shit no really the owners say it.


 
/topic


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> when ppl extend their lower trailing arms so the back tires dont sit in the middle of the wheel well, it makes my brain explode
> 
> just sayin


:werd:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

100k mini truck lol


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

Haha ur right...


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

does hok make poop brown in kandy?


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes yes they do


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

But you can only get it with proof your car lays out not stock height


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

My car is getting juiced right now and its set up to lay the fuck out. No coils just accumulators. It's not a daily but at least if something does happen there are points on the car where I can jack it up a figure a way out to get home.


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

Amen!!! 440sled you are one of the few.. Much respect to you post pics when it's done!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Mini truckers are most annoying builders out there. Knowitalls that know nothing.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

509Rider said:


> Mini truckers are most annoying builders out there. Knowitalls that know nothing.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Lownslow302 said:


>


Ya and?


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

cantilever with independent rear sups whats the big deal?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Dylante63 said:


> cantilever with independent rear sups whats the big deal?


It's the most innovative thing ever. Lol nice primer what a shocker that it isn't finished like most minitrucks


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


>


I hate this


----------



## FrankE (Jun 8, 2012)

509Rider said:


> It's the most innovative thing ever. Lol nice primer what a shocker that it isn't finished like most minitrucks


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Dylante63 said:


> cantilever with independent rear sups whats the big deal?


custom made and not bolt on


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

509Rider said:


> It's the most innovative thing ever. Lol nice primer what a shocker that it isn't finished like most minitrucks


yup like busted front ends and chipped paint


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Lownslow302 said:


> yup like busted front ends and chipped paint


Atleast they were painted at one time lol


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

Wheres little rascals cutlass?


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

Let's not get into this guys respect each others builds I'm into trucks first and always but I do respect and like lowriders.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

i want a 4runner or pathfinder body dropped but not all retarded like the thing esoteric posted


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

imo lowriding isnt only about getn as low as you can, elegance and proportional. get it just right (or not)

a minitruck is mostly overdone and just doesnt look right. not every car looks good fully slammed 


:barf:










this on the other hand is a truck proportionally done right. :yes:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

hard to make those s-10's look good no matter what you do to them. new minitrucks look over done a lot of the time. every time i pick up a new minitruckin i see a bunch of shit i don't like. i think they perfected it in the mid 90's though. 








no lambo dooz, no 24's, not a single monitor


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh yeah, that green toyo is effin great.
But this topic is a bunch of shit.
Asasyn prolly a kid, prefer to have his truck towed than 2" off the ground.
People bashing on that incredibly well bilt japanese mini, like it or not gotta admit is well done, just cause its still primer.
And generally just a bunch of personal opinions of what is right.
Reality is that everybody likes diffrent things, and theres no point in trying to convince someone into liking something he aint into.
And paint is just the last thing that ges into a project, its kinda annoying when someone disses on a car cause its primer as if i had to wait till is done to roll it.
End rant


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Oh yeah, that green toyo is effin great.
> But this topic is a bunch of shit.
> Asasyn prolly a kid, prefer to have his truck towed than 2" off the ground.
> People bashing on that incredibly well bilt japanese mini, like it or not gotta admit is well done, just cause its still primer.
> ...


lowriders sort of has a penis envy for anything that sits lower


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

asasyn said:


> Amen!!! 440sled you are one of the few.. Much respect to you post pics when it's done!!!


Sure will!!


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/330132516063/

For all you old school minitruckers even though most of you hate FB. I know, I know.


----------



## RUDY EUGENE (Jun 29, 2012)

Lownslow302 said:


> lowriders sort of has a penis envy for anything that sits lower


For that to work for u you'd have to have one to begin with ....A wiener and a car.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Go to minitrucking.com and cry about it cause nobody here gives a fuck lol.


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't want to convince anyone to make their lowrider low it was just a question why aren't lowriders low anymore? Bunch of stock height cars with little wheels. Someone said making cars look perportional how is having a big ass boat on 13 inch wheels perportional? That's not the point though I simply asked one question how can uhave a lowrider that isn't low?!! Isn't that the purpose of having a lowrider so it can be low?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

asasyn said:


> I don't want to convince anyone to make their lowrider low it was just a question why aren't lowriders low anymore? Bunch of stock height cars with little wheels. Someone said making cars look perportional how is having a big ass boat on 13 inch wheels perportional? That's not the point though I simply asked one question how can uhave a lowrider that isn't low?!! Isn't that the purpose of having a lowrider so it can be low?


If you need to ask you will never get it, so stfu move along and keep rolling in your raggedy bondo filled primer shit boxes.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

509Rider said:


> If you need to ask you will never get it, so stfu move along and keep rolling in your raggedy bondo filled primer shit boxes.


thats not very nice


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> thats not very nice


Lol


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

It's cool I don't mind criticism one bit this moron probably doesn't even own a vehicle


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

asasyn said:


> It's cool I don't mind criticism one bit this moron probably doesn't even own a vehicle


Owned many fuckstick


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

can you post some pics of these lowriders that you've seen that have hydros and chrome undies, but dont sit low?

if its just a pic you saw in a mag, how you know its not just raised up so you can see the undies ?

most street cars that hop cant really sit low in the front anymore, you need the coil to get some inches (yes i know some cars can do both, but the majoirty that are hitten 30s and higher need the coil)


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

asasyn said:


> I don't want to convince anyone to make their lowrider low it was just a question why aren't lowriders low anymore? Bunch of stock height cars with little wheels. Someone said making cars look perportional how is having a big ass boat on 13 inch wheels perportional? That's not the point though I simply asked one question how can uhave a lowrider that isn't low?!! Isn't that the purpose of having a lowrider so it can be low?


I think lowriders use smaller wheels so that they fit under the wheel well when its slammed and it sits lower. Kinda different when running bigger wheels


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> why do we park on a drive way
> 
> and drive on a park way?
> 
> :|


Why does shipment go by car 
And cargo go by ship?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

SIX1RAG said:


> Why does shipment go by car
> And cargo go by ship?


you're pickin up what im layin down :nicoderm:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

SIX1RAG said:


> Why does shipment go by car
> And cargo go by ship?


why do we say we gotta take a shit when were actually giving it to the toilet :dunno:


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm sure u have jerkoff that's why you run your mouth cause you don't know what it takes to build anything jackass


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

asasyn said:


> I'm sure u have jerkoff that's why you run your mouth cause you don't know what it takes to build anything jackass


Says the pussy that comes to a Lowrider forum and talks shit about what he dosent know. Kick rocks dumbfuck


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

:facepalm:


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

asasyn said:


> I'm sure u have jerkoff that's why you run your mouth cause you don't know what it takes to build anything jackass





509Rider said:


> Says the pussy that comes to a Lowrider forum and talks shit about what he dosent know. Kick rocks dumbfuck


:shocked:


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

U sir are a complete imbecil... Maybe you can't read? Classic case of a ignorant ******.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

but 509 Rider is white


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

oh my! Now, i dint like any of 509 comments tbh, but puttin race in this already weak topic was a terrible move. You prolly really are a kid, but it still doesnt justify your talkin shit


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

Your right I apologize for that. I have stooped to his level an it wasn't right.


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

I dont consider my car a "lowrider". Lowriders are a style, a lifestyle and it doesnt matter if it's sitting on the ground or juiced up playing around at stock hieght. I consider my car a kustom or even a Boulevardos style kustom and being layed out on the deck is preferably the norm. Being from San Diego, Lowriding is a culture. Not about who can be the lowest like in the Truckin scene. Fuck tuners.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

asasyn said:


> U sir are a complete imbecil... Maybe you can't read? Classic case of a ignorant ******.


Just proved my point fuckstain. And yes I'm white.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

440sled said:


> I dont consider my car a "lowrider". Lowriders are a style, a lifestyle and it doesnt matter if it's sitting on the ground or juiced up playing around at stock hieght. I consider my car a kustom or even a Boulevardos style kustom and being layed out on the deck is preferably the norm. Being from San Diego, Lowriding is a culture. Not about who can be the lowest like in the Truckin scene. Fuck tuners.


Exactly, I had a group of minitruckers cryin at a local car show cause I won best Lowrider. They said its not even low lol morons


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

440sled said:


> I dont consider my car a "lowrider". Lowriders are a style, a lifestyle and it doesnt matter if it's sitting on the ground or juiced up playing around at stock hieght. I consider my car a kustom or even a Boulevardos style kustom and being layed out on the deck is preferably the norm. Being from San Diego, Lowriding is a culture. Not about who can be the lowest like in the Truckin scene. Fuck tuners.


x62


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

Then this topic doesn't pertain to you does it shitstain


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

asasyn said:


> Then this topic doesn't pertain to you does it shitstain


Cause I'm white?


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Please stop fighting guys


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

509Rider said:


> Exactly, I had a group of minitruckers cryin at a local car show cause I won best Lowrider. They said its not even low lol morons


I was a minitrucker for 10 years throughout the 90's. The scene is much different now. Mainly disrespectful punks that arent really in it for the lifestyle. Fuckin posers that cause trouble and destroy their own rides that they dumped $$$ into. I dont get it. Back in the day, mintruckers and lowriders chilled. I think today, minitruckers have it worse than lowriders. They need to go back to the roots of customizing and show some respect.


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

Bahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

All my rides are always lowered one way or another. For the one with hydro's, I chose to set it up where I can ride all the way laid out without needing the hydros just in case something happened. I set everything up to have 2.5"-3" clearance at its lowest. Usually that's from ground to exhaust/ gas tank/crossmember. 2.5" of clearance on my chevy with lowering springs means I scrape on things and almost have gotten stuck. Add a couple passengers and I can't even go over speed bumps. I ride low but not so low I would ever need to call for help to get a car home or tire changed.


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

Actually I just realized lowriders are low but mini trucks are just lower most of the time


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

440sled said:


> I was a minitrucker for 10 years throughout the 90's. The scene is much different now. Mainly disrespectful punks that arent really in it for the lifestyle. Fuckin posers that cause trouble and destroy their own rides that they dumped $$$ into. I dont get it. Back in the day, mintruckers and lowriders chilled. I think today, minitruckers have it worse than lowriders. They need to go back to the roots of customizing and show some respect.


Agreed, I have never been a mini trucker but I use to respect them and kick it, but now there a bunch of idiots just like the topic starter. And racists apparently


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

Youre right alot of them are that way and it sucks but what can you do I've been in the scene since the 90s when I was a kid. I just bodydropped my 2011 crew cab Sierra over a 26" set of intros no way am I destroying my shit just to be a dumbass I paid 5k just for my wheels I'm not throwing money like that away!!! I chill with a few lowrider guys but they're not really on the level that the California lowriders are.


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

asasyn said:


> Youre right alot of them are that way and it sucks but what can you do I've been in the scene since the 90s when I was a kid. I just bodydropped my 2011 crew cab Sierra over a 26" set of intros no way am I destroying my shit just to be a dumbass I paid 5k just for my wheels I'm not throwing money like that away!!! I chill with a few lowrider guys but they're not really on the level that the California lowriders are.


So why do mini trucker call full size trucks mini trucks?


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't know I have wondered that myself... I actually asked a few people and got a response like minitrucking is a lifestyle doesn't matter I'd it's full size or mini


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

asasyn said:


> I actually asked a few people and got a response like minitrucking is a lifestyle doesn't matter I'd it's full size or mini


the same reason we call a lowrider a lowrider.topic closed


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

asasyn said:


> I don't know I have wondered that myself... I actually asked a few people and got a response like minitrucking is a lifestyle doesn't matter I'd it's full size or mini





mister smiley said:


> the same reason we call a lowrider a lowrider. topic closed.


ouch. / topic


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

Finally !!!!


----------



## OhUMad! (Jul 5, 2012)

Topic needs to be deleted/topic :uh:


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

OhUMad! said:


> Topic needs to be restarted/topic :uh:


fixt


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

asasyn said:


> Youre right alot of them are that way and it sucks but what can you do I've been in the scene since the 90s when I was a kid. I just bodydropped my 2011 crew cab Sierra over a 26" set of intros no way am I destroying my shit just to be a dumbass I paid 5k just for my wheels I'm not throwing money like that away!!! I chill with a few lowrider guys but they're not really on the level that the California lowriders are.


Post some pics of it all laid out on the ground.


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

asasyn said:


> U sir are a complete imbecil... Maybe you can't read? Classic case of a ignorant ******.


*DAMN!!! I remember being called that when I was growing up in the early 80's by the white boy's in school & in my neighborhood!!! But what I'm gonna do is bite my tongue & keep my comments to myself** & that's because I belong to a respectable car club**............ *


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

What happened to the other topic, too many cats being let out the bag?


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Bobby Loco SJ said:


> *DAMN!!! I remember being called that when I was growing up in the early 80's by the white boy's in school & in my neighborhood!!! But what I'm gonna do is bite my tongue & keep my comments to myself** & that's because I belong to a respectable car club**............ *


:thumbsup:


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

Can truckers and lowriders ever get along?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Not when you call us *******


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

Hahahahahaha


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

this is very entertaining yet pointless. Minitruckers and lowriders will never get along, just like lowriders and hot rods etc. We all have our ideas of just how a car should sit. TRUTH of the matter is its called a lowrider and if you are dedicated to it you are a LOWRIDER! Circus cars are hurting lowridings image! Look at how many people talk shit about hopping then tell me it is helping lowriding. To end all i say for LOWRIDING is lets keep it classy not jacked up hopper trashy.


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

Man lowriders look so good when they're layed out painted nice and just classy.... I wish they were all like that but I guess people do what they want. Same as in the truck scene we have alot of trash trucks cut to the doors just for the sake of being the lowest bit no quality into them..


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

Well said anson72
I personally like lowriders @ mini trucks on each side you got punk ass people just like in any other sports/hobbies.The riders that get respect are the ones who have put everything they got into their ride,laid out or not who cares just as long as its done with style.


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

On another note does anyone have pics of the new loco 64?


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Mini truckers love to drag the fuck out of there trucks.my ex is was in severed ties she has a Tacoma on juice and lay frame now whats thay saying you mini truckers have?drag it ****** you guys may have fub but for a lowrider to hear that its like hold up wtf you say its a fun but I had a couple encounters with mini truckers that wasnt too friendly but mini truckers are suppose to lay frame or pinch or body to be called a mini trucker now lowriders on the other hand is different depending on how you were raised if your old school you will have that bitch as low to ground as possibke most peoples main fear is what if......a hose bust....rim falls off......axle etc I had all the above happen to me in my lux and trying to drive on the freeway doi..g 70 will my belly scrapping ground throwing Sparks was not good I had a bad experience thats why most dont lay low or lower than others....... sorry for the extra run on


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

asasyn said:


> I love lowriders they are beautiful and amazing cars. My question is why aren't they low? Seems like they are normal height cars with the ability to move up. I don't know I just feel lowriders should sit flat on the ground!!!


who is the minitrucker that the perspective is coming from? couldnt be you since you are asking how to level a ride for driving in another thread, dont minitruckers have adjustable suspension (pssst pssst airbags)?


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

You obviously can't read.


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

Severed Ties= king of clubs!!


----------



## Nebraskan Fudge-packer (Apr 25, 2012)

Heres a lowrider fool

D2Hw-BcyUGw


----------



## IFABSTUFF (Apr 15, 2012)

asasyn said:


> Can truckers and lowriders ever get along?


Its all about mutual respect. If your an ass, the other will not like you. The amount of lowriders in my area has died down over the past 20 years, but everyone gets along! Give Respect were it is deserved (without ass kissing) and it is very possible. The club im with is mini truck based, but has every style of vehicle that is "not stock"
MTLRDR bastard child, its both but neither. Lays frame, Big wheels, but their wires, shaved but not over the top. Its not finished, but wont be driven until it is. Ive got the best of both worlds in my personal opinion.


----------



## Mystro (Apr 30, 2008)

IFABSTUFF said:


> Its all about mutual respect. If your an ass, the other will not like you. The amount of lowriders in my area has died down over the past 20 years, but everyone gets along! Give Respect were it is deserved (without ass kissing) and it is very possible. The club im with is mini truck based, but has every style of vehicle that is "not stock"
> MTLRDR bastard child, its both but neither. Lays frame, Big wheels, but their wires, shaved but not over the top. Its not finished, but wont be driven until it is. Ive got the best of both worlds in my personal opinion.




:barf:


----------



## IFABSTUFF (Apr 15, 2012)

Mystro said:


> :barf:


 see, I bet nobody likes this guy:thumbsdown:


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

Now that blue impala is a lowrider that's what I'm talking about!!!!!


----------



## FrankE (Jun 8, 2012)

IFABSTUFF said:


> see, I bet nobody likes this guy:thumbsdown:


dont watch the haters homie, do your thing :thumbsup:


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

Fuck all you ****,I like it all no ****.


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

lowrider is wat some body called a car crusiing drop from back raised i lil from the front backing the day ..some body seen a truck cruzing and since it wasen a full size wat came out ther mouth was check that mini truck ... a car race really fast by the jones house and they said crazy HOt rod.. a half built primer hot rod not completly finish and some high $$$ builder said ck that rat rod..... and so forth and so forth... personally i like to cruse my lowrider s10 raised in the front drop in back. my impala stock n every now then slap 13 for that lowrider look not done with my 41 but that will crusie drop from back raised in the front an when park slamed ........my opinion


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

I came from the minitruck scene my 98 Tacoma minitruck is on juice I chose it because I fell in love of the workmanship that went into not only the lowriders themselves but the setups I ran my own minitruck club and when I left the minitruck scene for my own reasons mainly punk kids who didn't know the meaning of respect etc etc I was in World wide Severed Ties. Because of my choice in putting juice on my minitruck I gained respect and acceptance from riders in the lowrider community (which I was always associating with riders & asking for any troubleshooting help etc if I needed help repairing anything related to my setup) I gained respect & acceptance in the Hot Rod community because my truck is convertible & roadstered (basically in my opinion its how I present myself & my ride) I also own a 94 Buick Roadmaster, purchased it stock a few years ago and upon leaving the world of minitruckin' I wanted to fulfill my ultimate dream of building a lowrider. I had my Roadie cut 6 battery 2 pump setup I still have a long way to go on her but in due time I will have her complete as well as finishing what I need to finish on my minitruck. Yes I see how there are different views on "minitruckers" "riders" & even "hot rodders" it's all respect or lack of respect from every lifestyle. I honestly appreciate it when a riders who sees my minitruck & gives me props & respect for putting it on juice etc just as I do when I get it from hot rodders. I also enjoy listening to many old school riders saying how way back in the day they rolled with ..whatever old school minitruck clubs and now they are riders not all minitruckers are douchebags yes there are alot of punks and know it alls & kids who don't care bout their or anyone elses rides out there but there are some like myself who take alot of pride in our rides, have respect and well I'm 40 have a kid and just enjoy the life having a good time, meeting new people etc etc not drama & bs .. not sayin there is none in any of these but still to me it's all about the respect given & taken


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Minitruckers been showing me mad love lately locally. Their air ride and primer just doesn't compare To a clean painted/striped juiced lac at a stop light. They stop hittin dey shit and ask me to keep hittin mine.lolz. O rthey'll play "follow the leader" going down the street witcha til you start swaning and they can't hang. Mad love for minitruckers in th emidwest, lets not make this a battle of the two evils. We're simply asking why lowriders aren't low nowadays. We've summed it up to hopping/drivability. thats bout / of topic.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

DamnGina said:


> I came from the minitruck scene my 98 Tacoma minitruck is on juice I chose it because I fell in love of the workmanship that went into not only the lowriders themselves but the setups I ran my own minitruck club and when I left the minitruck scene for my own reasons mainly punk kids who didn't know the meaning of respect etc etc I was in World wide Severed Ties. Because of my choice in putting juice on my minitruck I gained respect and acceptance from riders in the lowrider community (which I was always associating with riders & asking for any troubleshooting help etc if I needed help repairing anything related to my setup) I gained respect & acceptance in the Hot Rod community because my truck is convertible & roadstered (basically in my opinion its how I present myself & my ride) I also own a 94 Buick Roadmaster, purchased it stock a few years ago and upon leaving the world of minitruckin' I wanted to fulfill my ultimate dream of building a lowrider. I had my Roadie cut 6 battery 2 pump setup I still have a long way to go on her but in due time I will have her complete as well as finishing what I need to finish on my minitruck. Yes I see how there are different views on "minitruckers" "riders" & even "hot rodders" it's all respect or lack of respect from every lifestyle. I honestly appreciate it when a riders who sees my minitruck & gives me props & respect for putting it on juice etc just as I do when I get it from hot rodders. I also enjoy listening to many old school riders saying how way back in the day they rolled with ..whatever old school minitruck clubs and now they are riders not all minitruckers are douchebags yes there are alot of punks and know it alls & kids who don't care bout their or anyone elses rides out there but there are some like myself who take alot of pride in our rides, have respect and well I'm 40 have a kid and just enjoy the life having a good time, meeting new people etc etc not drama & bs .. not sayin there is none in any of these but still to me it's all about the respect given & taken


40 or not I like you, you should holla at a young brotha! lolz


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

BigCeez said:


>


Citywide CC Denver. I've met the dude with the purple Chevy. Cool cat.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

blah blah blah who gives a fuck.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

I couldnt agree with the topic starter more..I cant tell you when the last time I saw a lowride on the ground besides my own.
The 63 im building right now will be flat out.


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

I really did not mean to disrespect anyone or piss anyone off


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

I THINK THIS IS INTERESTING TOPIC EVEN THE TO SOME PEOPLE IT MAY SOUND TRIVIAL. BUT IN ESSENCE THE ONE THING YOU DON'T SEE MUCH IN LOWRIDERS IS THE TOTAL LOW LOOK ALL AROUND ANYMORE FOR THE SAKE OF HOPPING. THIS WHY ADMIRE LOOKING AT RIDES OR CLUBS FROM THE {OLD SCHOOL} THAT FOLLOW SOME OLD SCHOOL PRINCIPLES LIKE IMPERIALS, LIFESTYLE AND SOME LOWRIDER BOMB CLUBS. :thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

440sled said:


> Citywide CC Denver. I've met the dude with the purple Chevy. Cool cat.


Yessir...Chuck is a good guy. He will be at the 5150 Show this weekend...


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

I've built both, old schools, and minitrucks. The thing is with minitrucks is, you need to get a little more excessive in the suspension department, or it isn't anything more special than any other of the 30 minitrucks you see every hour driving down the road. A compact truck that doesn't have some outstanding modifications, doesn't really stand out more than a Toyota camary. Hope my perspective makes sense. I have built both, and love both aspects very much!

I consider both these ends of lowriding to be very different, and treat them very differently. I for example, am not going to put fender skirts on a minitruck, but I might on an Impala. If I see a nice Impala dumped down, but the frame isn't on the ground, it's still a nice car, but if I see a B2200 dumped down and the frame isn't on the ground, I don't have much use for it.


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

BigCeez said:


> Yessir...Chuck is a good guy. He will be at the 5150 Show this weekend...


I'm gonna try to come out for that show. My car is still at Sam's gettin juice. I'm hoping it's done today or tomorrow.

That's the one thing I dont get, coming from an old minitrucker, is these trucks with the way over the top frame and suspension work. Showing up to shows incomplete with no beds on to show off their 2000lb frame with juice and bags. We'd spend hours detailing our rides before a show and that was the fun part! Now it's drag in and drag out with no care in the world about their vehicles. Not saying their all like that, but a hacked up B2200 with 26's on it is not show car.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i cant even fit in a mini truck.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

lone star said:


> i cant even fit in a mini truck.


Lol I know what you mean, most of the mini truckers around here are fat guys. They need to graduate to a full size


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

509Rider said:


> Lol I know what you mean, most of the mini truckers around here are fat guys. They need to graduate to a full size


i can did a full size with a mild 2/4 drop on some 24s. but cutting out fenders and reworking frame and suspension so the little man truck can sit in the grass is not for me.


----------



## vipera (Nov 3, 2010)

asasyn said:


> Can truckers and lowriders ever get along?


Perhaps, the basic idea is quite similar... I have seen early trucks that scrapes in Lowrider mag to.

April -80...


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

NFA Fabrication said:


> I've built both, old schools, and minitrucks. The thing is with minitrucks is, you need to get a little more excessive in the suspension department, or it isn't anything more special than any other of the 30 minitrucks you see every hour driving down the road. A compact truck that doesn't have some outstanding modifications, doesn't really stand out more than a Toyota camary. Hope my perspective makes sense. I have built both, and love both aspects very much!


thats part of the reason i don't like minitrucks anymore. a small simple notch and 4 link is all you need. i'd rather see a body dropped truck with an uncut bed than all that spiderweb looking cnc shit back there.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

fool2 said:


> thats part of the reason i don't like minitrucks anymore. a small simple notch and 4 link is all you need. i'd rather see a body dropped truck with an uncut bed than all that spiderweb looking cnc shit back there.


blah then theyll be as boring as lowriders


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

My truck has a 2 link with a panhard bar setup. My bed floor is raised no hole.


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

@ asasyn sounds like a clean setup ... mine has a reverse 4 link & only holes in my bed are for my cylinders not all hacked out either ... there are minitrucks that have cut beds that aren't hacked & raggedy lookin' just saying
View attachment 510658






I know minitrucks are not to everyone's liking but I can say I take pride in both my mini & my lowrider and both lay out (my mini a lil more because of the body drop its layin' frame) to me it's just how the ride is built & what u want it to do


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

I remember that truck.


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

I also remember athat truk it is clean!!!


----------



## asasyn (Feb 7, 2011)

U should have stuck around the truck scene bro truck is slick as hell


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

Here's my old minis back in the early 90's to around 2000 and what I roll now.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

440sled said:


> Here's my old minis back in the early 90's to around 2000 and what I roll now.


I GOT THAT OLD ISSUE SOMEWHERE. THOSE WERE THE DAYS. uffin:


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

OH YEAH! Some of the greatest times of my life!


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

thank the punk ass kids who have no respect for helpin me make up my mind to just walk away I was over it .. and thanks guys appreciate the love for "the shitbox" as she is named ... I'm where I want to be now I love my truck & my roadie (the mistress) is what I"m puttin my all in I wanted to go play with the "big boys" so here I am and no I didn't give up on my truck she'll get finished too


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

440sled said:


> Here's my old minis back in the early 90's to around 2000 and what I roll now.


@ 440sled, thats round the tiime I got into the minitruck scene and minis like your old school were motivation to me in the day thank you! .. and YES those times were GOOD TIMES! I ran my own club In My World minis back then times were fun


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

440sled said:


> OH YEAH! Some of the greatest times of my life!


i worked spring splash in 97 and 98. not quite this old school but i went to resos in like 94. mini truck runs are fun as fuck


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> blah then theyll be as boring as lowriders


not every lowrider needs to be a clown hopper, some are good with nice paint and chrome and sitting low


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

fool2 said:


> i worked spring splash in 97 and 98. not quite this old school but i went to resos in like 94. mini truck runs are fun as fuck


@ fool2, yes minitruck runs are well, fun as fuck is an understatement .... I was at those runs what minitruck club were u with ?? small small world!


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

DamnGina said:


> @ fool2, yes minitruck runs are well, fun as fuck is an understatement .... I was at those runs what minitruck club were u with ?? small small world!


I was working it with Spectrum minis but in 98 I ended up ditching my duties by friday night to hang out with severed ties all weekend. I was there from wed to sun for free with 50% off at food vendors, my own cart, and a trailer  my uncle was vp of Spectrum back then


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

H yeah, resos back then I think in 94 we (my uncle, but i was with him) were showing a white Honda that I think took best of show. Unless I'm misremembering. It had peach graphics and tint and was called peachy clean


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

I started in 89. Only had two minis over a 11 year period. I was in Class Act San Diego and Choice AZ/Cali. Most of my friends were in Negative Camber and still are! I fell out of the scene around 2000 because the shit was getting way to pricey and the new Gen of people were punks. Seems like they wanted to fight you instead of hanging out and chillin. If you guys are on facebook check out "I was in a minitruck/car club in the 80' & 90's" and "Coalition of OG minitruckin" I started the "I Was" group back in 2010 and has about 2500 members. Shit tons of pics!


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

@ fool2, probably knew/know your uncle back in the day @ 440sled nice yea I'm in the group on fb too I've only had my Tacoma bought it stock and obviously went to town on it over the years I left the scene too mainly because of the punk ass disrespectful generation too I know or have known, partied with & shown with/against pretty much everyone who is anyone in minitruckin' the OG's basically I remember alot from those times alot of good memories too bad it changed & believe me I've had my share of having to hold my own with punks talkin' their shit on me & my truck & disrespecting had my share of days of having to be prepared to go to a cruise night anticipating having to stand toe to toe with someone ... minitruck runs are the best tho were u ever @ Summer Madness years ago when a drunk dumbass decided he wanted to take on all the clubs mess with their rides even try his fate with Severed Ties (which I was with at the time) nothing like being in the middle of the action when your best friend (Doug aka <MsG>) & some severed boys from AZ opened a can of whoopass on him lmao and the guy decided he wanted to take on Bob Hase & clocked him that fool was lucky to make it outta that place not majorly damaged ... ahh the memories I do miss it sometimes then I remember & see the douchebags that messed it all up so I'm back to reality & all good with where I am now


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

Somebody hit Bob Hase?!?!? That guy is like minitruckin royalty along with Courtney Halowell. when I hit river runs, I'd say from 90-95 I dont remember seeing any fights. It was a total safe and kick ass time. Reso 96 was my last one and the mix of people that were showing up was just different. People that just didnt care and their good time was starting shit. I guess I got lucky like many of us that started when everything was so fresh and new. There was nothing to talk shit about. Today it seems all I see is unfinished trucks with no beds or fenders on. I could care less what your frame looks like. Put the truck together and show it. Just my opinion, but I guess that's the styles of today.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

.... I ALWAYS LAY FRAME ON MINE...& ALL THE REST OF MY RANFLAS TOO!


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

yea it was all bad I was standing with him and some of his Sunset members when it happened (talk about slow motion movie status deal) ... the guy was "escorted" out after bein chased down by every minitrucker @ the run and fights happened just @ random places & times during the runs, especially the "bikini" contests or Saturday nights especially when everyone was drunk and all together @ the stage nothing like guys brawling it out because their chick was mad at them and started grinding on another guy ... memories I had to save one of my members once because of a situation like that then had No Regrets & FFF after my entire club because of a dumb female (putting it nicely) worse part was I was cool with both clubs & had friends in both of em for years (including the guy who wanted to kill my club member) ... and yes I agree nowadays the "kids" in the trucks only care about draggin the shit outta them tearin up everything including their trucks with a IDGAF mentality gone are the days of having pride & love for your minitruck of your build (most now are "TV dinners" (already built just bought and called their own) I lived to build my truck to what I wanted out of it change it up for the next upcoming show or run I think my truck is known more than I am lol but it's all good ... I don't go to minitruck dealios anymore can't stand it and when I do show up for a random support for someone or just to say hi to an old friend I get the kiss asses & the looks like "wtf is she doin here?" lol ..


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

some pics of my truck from way back in the day ....
View attachment 511097
View attachment 511097


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 511095
> .... I ALWAYS LAY FRAME ON MINE...& ALL THE REST OF MY RANFLAS TOO!


love it!


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

DamnGina said:


> love it!


Nice Yota and Impala! 

I'm going to a minitruck show(its open to anything) in the August, Scrapin the Rockies. A couple NC guys from Colorado are putting it on. No Regrets, Freaks and others are coming out. Should be a good time! I'm looking forward to catching up.

Some more of my old rides!


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

yea like I said I do at times miss it . and love the pics of your minis! I'm hopefully making up to Vegas in October for the Supershow & might try to hit up some of my old friends up from Freaks who live up there ... to chill with


----------

